# Halfords engineers, arrgh!!....



## Brainache (23 Oct 2009)

Please can someone help me with an annoying noise from my bike because Halfords engineers have done naff all to correct it when taken to them!

I bought a GT from them recently and it's a spot on bike for what I need. However, it's developed a really annoying grating noise from the back wheel. I hung on until the 6 week service was due with halfords and took it in and explained the problem. They rang me to say it was done and span me a load of bull (like a mechanic would try when you take you car in for service) about the cause of the problem. They said it was the gear selection I was riding the bike in and said they'd tightened the chain and gears up and everything should be fine. I'm sorry but you're telling me that I have to be careful about gear settings on a 360 quid bike??? However, no sooner had I rode 10 yards than the familiar sound started again.

I told them not to listen to it while hung on a stand because you can't hear anything (I can't when I turn it upside down and turn the pedals), you need weight on the bike and to be riding it before you can hear it - they obviously didn't bother. Any ideas anyone?

It's like an intermittent grating noise which I thought was like a chain catching on cogs noise but it happens when I'm freewheeling and the chain is still too. Unfortunately, I can't seem to pin down where it's coming from because it makes no noise when up side down, only when riding it. I don't think it's the disc brake either, would it be bearings?


----------



## sheddy (23 Oct 2009)

I know it wrankles but you could get it sorted at a proper bike shop.

BTW Halfords do not employ Engineers, only mechanics. Engineers design and make stuff.


----------



## Tollers (23 Oct 2009)

Mechanics repair stuff.....sounds like the guy wasn't a mechanic either!


----------



## lukesdad (24 Oct 2009)

Mechanics are just fitters they dont repair anything.


----------



## Mr Pig (24 Oct 2009)

I've met some conscientious mechanics in Halfords...ok, I've met one, but most of them could not care less. Most would rather sell you a new bike than fix a puncture. 

We can't fix bikes over the internet and if you can't figure out the source of a noise yourself then you might be best not to try either. Take the bike to a proper bike shop. Same because I quite like GT bikes.


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Oct 2009)

had to diagnose withput seeing/hearing the problem.

does the niose change if you start to apply the fornt or the rear brake?

is it coming from the rear or front?

remove each wheel from the bike, hold and spin to feel the bearings.

how tight are you doing up the quick release?

does it happen in certain gears?

is the b-stop on the rear shofter adjsuted correctly?


----------



## Brainache (25 Oct 2009)

Oh well, worth a try. I know it's a hard thing to describe without witnessing, just thought I'd ask in case anything jumped to mind for someone. Thanks anyway. I will track down a proper bike shop if I have no joy finding the noise myself.

Cheers folks,

(Apart from whoever felt the need to explain the difference between an engineer and a mechanic to me - I'm fully aware of the differences thanks, and you obviously knew what I meant)


----------



## archenemy (25 Oct 2009)

just a thought have you had a look at the bearings in the wheel they may not have been greased if it is this it could mean a new hub but with out seeing or hearing it it is hard to say. 
that is why i would not touch Halfords as they could not have a clue in any thing.
good luck.


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> a mechanic is someone who takes something that is broken and fixes it, where as a fitter is someone who will remove what is broken and fit something that is new.



And a Halfords mechanic is someone who puts a repairable bike in the bin and sells you a new one.


----------



## GilesM (26 Oct 2009)

If the noise happens when you freewheel it does point towards the wheel or freehub bearings, as people have mention, take the rear wheel out and spin it in your hads and see how the bearings feel, also check when it is in the bike if there is any bearing play, just see if you can move the wheel from side to side. It's a long shot, but the saddle and/or seatpin may be creaking, but not so likely when freewheeling, however check this by standing up when you are freewheeling, noises can be very hard to track down, and do some times come from the least unlikely places.


----------



## punkypossum (26 Oct 2009)

Then again, I don't trust Halfords, but if you are riding the bike in extreme gear combinations that could cause some grating noises - the price of the bike has nothing to do with that...


----------



## JtB (26 Oct 2009)

I recently experienced a ticking sound in my front wheel which wasn't synchronised to the revolutions and it only seemed to happen with weight on the handlebars (with the bike upside down the wheel spun freely and no sound). Anyway, I stripped out the bearings, cleaned and re-greased them. Total silence now


----------



## rusky (26 Oct 2009)

Does the noise change when you brake or back pedal?

If no, then you're down to the ub bearings.


----------



## Brainache (27 Oct 2009)

Cheers everyone, I will heed your advice and try it out.

The noise is definately intermittent at slower speeds but gets worse when going faster, particularly downhill. It also appears worse when swerving side to side more than normal. 

I'll post back when I've tried all your tips out.

Ta.


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

Brainache said:


> It also appears worse when swerving side to side more than normal.


That makes it sound even more like a wheel bearing issue, IMO.


----------



## RedBike (28 Oct 2009)

Brainache said:


> I bought a GT from them recently and it's a spot on bike for what I need. However, it's developed a really annoying grating noise from the back wheel. I hung on until the 6 week service was due with halfords and took it in and explained the problem. They rang me to say it was done and span me a load of bull (like a mechanic would try when you take you car in for service) about the cause of the problem. *They said it was the gear selection I was riding the bike in and said they'd tightened the chain and gears up and everything should be fine. I'm sorry but you're telling me that I have to be careful about gear settings on a 360 quid bike???* However, no sooner had I rode 10 yards than the familiar sound started again.



You do need to be careful as to which gear you're in on a £360 bike. You need to avoid having the chain running at an angle. So certain combinations should not be used. 

When you're on the smallest chainring at the front you should only really be using the top (largest) 2 or 3 sprockets of the cassette at the back. Likewise once on the largest chainring at the front you should only be using the smallest 2/3 sprockets at the back. 

As other people have said. Take the wheels off and turn the axles by hand. If there's no play and it doesn't feel notchy then it's not your wheel bearings. 

I wouldn't go to another bike shop. You'll just be paying out for a problem it's Halfords job to fix.


----------



## maurice (29 Oct 2009)

Brainache said:


> I'm sorry but you're telling me that I have to be careful about gear settings on a 360 quid bike???




That jumped out at me as well - you need to be careful about gear settings on a 4000 quid bike. As long as we've got mechanical shifters you'll get chain rub on the front mech in extreme gears.

That aside it does sound like a wheel bearing issue, get Halfords to sort it.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Sounds to me like a bearing problem to do with the freewheel hub. Take it to the lbs BA they should be able to sort you out.
> 
> For future reference as well (this does not apply to you Brainache) a mechanic is someone who takes something that is broken and fixes it, where as a fitter is someone who will remove what is broken and fit something that is new.



So the next time I snap an expensive piece of carbon Ill take it or any other component to my lbs and the mechanic there will say"hold on a jiff 
i ll just repair that for you mate" Get real he ll just order a new part and fit it hes a fitter. Mechanics are really mechanical fitters as opposed to say carpet fitters.


----------

